# Windows 10 Question.



## Mike (Oct 23, 2015)

Some of you here must have been using Windows 10 for
some time now.

Any opinions please?

I haven't got it yet, and I have read some scary and some
positive stories about this system.

I am still using 8.1, a system that I don't really like, but am
reluctant to move until I know if it is OK.

Maybe I should think about another system altogether!

Mike.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 23, 2015)

I love Windows 10. The Start menu is back, and it's so much easier. At least for me, it is. I didn't mind 8.1, 7 was a mess, but I find this so much better. The desktop works a lot like XP, only more exact, and there aren't any hissy fits with installed outside programs. So far so good!


----------



## Mike (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks Pookie, that sounds like it is a good system, at 
least it is for you.

Mike.


----------



## Vivjen (Oct 24, 2015)

No probes for me....although I don't use it much.
i also disliked Windows 8; I never really felt that I was in control of it...it went where it wanted to, not necessarily where I wanted it to!


----------

